# tree monitor viv



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so looks like my monitor viv is on it way to be build thanks to a mate : victory: this viv is 4(L)x6(H)x2(D) and got this pic sent today 
4 coats of G4 pond sealer
will all get put in the shed to air out and will get build when i get back from working away


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so all the kits now on its way :2thumb: got 
2 evo
2ft 6% uv
12% flood uv
22 watt jungle dawn
2 75 watt Halogen Basking Spot
fogger
mist king


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so this is what i come home to today :2thumb:
roll on next week when i get to start the build :mf_dribble:


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looking forward to following this...:2thumb:

Where did you get fogger from? Thanks


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

demon3000 said:


> Looking forward to following this...:2thumb:
> 
> Where did you get fogger from? Thanks


the fogger is swell home brand : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

pick up a lot of cork bark from MK exotics horticultural supplies to day as way and was good as was speaking to them on what plant will be good to go in there so think i will be back there soon :2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Cant wait to see this done was looking for some ideas myself


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

need to stop looking on eBay at small ponds :lol2:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

bigd_1 said:


> need to stop looking on eBay at small ponds :lol2:



No keep looking!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Following. :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> No keep looking!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there all to big i like one may be 45x60 but will keep looking :lol2:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Following. :2thumb:


o no got the big guns following now best make it look good


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

+ hoping this bad boy will help me whit the plants :gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so looking for small ponds and have not seen one :bash: so think i may have to use a rub or sum think:hmm::hmm:


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

What size pond are you looking for?

Amazon has a few small ponds


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

davebehave said:


> What size pond are you looking for?
> 
> Amazon has a few small ponds


was look for sum think 45cmx60cm the small ponds are 65x65 have a 64l rub i may use


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so will be starting the build tomorrow :2thumb: the bad thing is i have to move 4 gtps that are all in need of a feed :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so made a stare on the viv to day after moving the 4 GTPs viv was a fun viv to bulid by my self :lol2:
than got sum old look maps to cover the ply wood 
got sum more on way :bash:
then the pond liner went in
then coco mat on both sides 
and left it like that for a bit as the smell of the silicone was doing my head in


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

but the back one on as will 
think of using this as a pond as there do not go on the ground a lot


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

clay balls in 
and barrier sheet in
and thats where i stoping for the night


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> there all to big i like one may be 45x60 but will keep looking :lol2:
> 
> 
> o no got the big guns following now best make it look good


I am sure you will do fine mate, not big guns, just interested  
They are one of my favorite species. : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so may have told a small pokey when i said i was done for the night :gasp::lol2:
put the air vents in


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks good. Looking forward to the finished enclosure. How are you planning to drain water from the rub for changes?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

davebehave said:


> Looks good. Looking forward to the finished enclosure. How are you planning to drain water from the rub for changes?


i have whats called a drill pump + there will be a filter in there as thinking of putting sum small fish in :whistling2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got sum more work done on it to day tube heater is in 
6% T5 
mistking going in
2 evo:2thumb:
22 watt jungle dawn
bit more of the mistking

and pick up sum plants


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

had to pull out the 22 watt jungle dawn as need to make a bracket to help hold it up


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah pretty heavy. Solid metal





bigd_1 said:


> had to pull out the 22 watt jungle dawn as need to make a bracket to help hold it up


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yeah pretty heavy. Solid metal


yep think i going to make a S bracket to go on the end 
+ do you think that a good place for the JD ?


----------



## SnakeJayd (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks great. Did the G4 put up a fight going on?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

move it back a few inches so that it clear of the heat lamps

LEDs+heat=dead LEDs ;-)

john




bigd_1 said:


> yep think i going to make a S bracket to go on the end
> + do you think that a good place for the JD ?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

SnakeJayd said:


> Looks great. Did the G4 put up a fight going on?


no was fine going on 


Arcadiajohn said:


> move it back a few inches so that it clear of the heat lamps
> 
> LEDs+heat=dead LEDs ;-)
> 
> john


thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SnakeJayd (Nov 19, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> move it back a few inches so that it clear of the heat lamps
> 
> LEDs+heat=dead LEDs ;-)
> 
> john


I had an LED strip that was on the roof of my chondro cage, near the heat panel and mine got dimmer and dimmer until they stopped.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so not had much time to work on the viv today but popped to see a mate who had sum bit i can have for the pond :mf_dribble:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

pick the glass up to day for a test fix as its going to be toughened and fix spot on hope to get it back in a week :2thumb: then can get on whit setting teps : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

not had time to do a lot the but do not think i that far off now :2thumb:
this is where i up to


----------



## SnakeJayd (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks amazing.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

SnakeJayd said:


> That looks amazing.


thanks it getting there now


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking great!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Looking great!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks just need the glass then i can do the teps and need to go for a walk in the woods to pick up sum branches


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks really good, just make sure you don't make it too busy. But so far so good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> That looks really good, just make sure you don't make it too busy. But so far so good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks think all i going to put in now is a branch to go from the floor up


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so picked up my glass to day :2thumb:
time to run sum teps


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Really taking shape looks great!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Really taking shape looks great!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks just need to pick up sum more cork tube so i can hide the LEDs on the pond then think i will be done : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just a small vid of the setup : victory:
https://youtu.be/oaLtU3P-5Nk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so done the timers for the fogger and mistking 
was hopping to use it for the LEDs on the fish pond as well but there to low power to work whit this timer :bash:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good now when you getting the occupant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Looking good now when you getting the occupant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hopping to get one at the end of may just trying to upload a better vid now : victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Ooo what you going for actually? Would love a blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Ooo what you going for actually? Would love a blue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will be a green or a black still can't make my mind up :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

better vid of the viv : victory: 
https://youtu.be/r3zGWrSfZqM


----------



## SnakeJayd (Nov 19, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

SnakeJayd said:


> That is amazing.


thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonderful, very well done.

John


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Wonderful, very well done.
> 
> John


thanks and thanks for the help whit the lighting info


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

now comes the hard bit finding a green tree monitor :lol2:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

More than worth the wait!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> More than worth the wait!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep just trying to get my hands on one by the end of the month for the miss bday i know where i can get my hands on a black one what we will be happy whit but will see what comes up


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Go for what you want even if it takes a while longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Go for what you want even if it takes a while longer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if i have the room i go for a pair of each so 8 tree monitor :lol2:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Best plan!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Speak to Dave Laux of Eco Exotics near Southampton.

If he doesn't have any, he will know where some are!

john





bigd_1 said:


> now comes the hard bit finding a green tree monitor :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Speak to Dave Laux of Eco Exotics near Southampton.
> 
> If he doesn't have any, he will know where some are!
> 
> john


thanks just drop he a pm on Facebook


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tyranosaurus pets (Leeds) has a green tree monitor in stock.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

harry136 said:


> Tyranosaurus pets (Leeds) has a green tree monitor in stock.


thanks will drop them a pm as not coming up on there web site do you know how much its up for


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

£500 ish, its a juvenille.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

harry136 said:


> £500 ish, its a juvenille.


just see it on there web site on livestock list its a cf 14 at £650 and get a cb cheeper than that


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Speak to Dave Laux of Eco Exotics near Southampton.
> 
> If he doesn't have any, he will know where some are!
> 
> john


thanks he did not have one but told me of sum one that did just trying to see if we can get it up here on my week off


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Great, Dave Is very well connected. 




bigd_1 said:


> thanks he did not have one but told me of sum one that did just trying to see if we can get it up here on my week off


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Great, Dave Is very well connected.


will find out tomorrow if there can get it up here on my week off as it all the way down south and i up north :bash:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try philipniceguy exotics he's on Facebook not sure if he has any or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Try philipniceguy exotics he's on Facebook not sure if he has any or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


be specking to him he not got sum but he can get 1 but will not be in time so he my back up plan :2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Aww that's not so bad then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Aww that's not so bad then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+ he 200 miles away so will be the same think getting it delivered when i home


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

well looks like my new boy will be here on 30-31st of may :flrt:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome!!! Bet your happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Awesome!!! Bet your happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that a understatement :lol2: will try get a pic of him up :flrt:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

and this is the boy that will be going in the viv :flrt:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

good news looks like he will now be up 26th or 27th : victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

That's even better not long till we get pics then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> That's even better not long till we get pics then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not to long just less then 2 weeks and if your lucky may be a viv :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so hopefully my boy will be here tonight last drop off or 1st drop off tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so my new boys here got dropped of at just after 7pm big thanks to littlehampton exotics and oil cacioppo for reptilecouier.eu 
just a quick pic and going to let him settle in


----------



## markg6 (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome. Green was deff the right choice man. That idea with wrapping it in maps was pretty sweet too. I might have to steal that idea on a future build. Lol


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

it a cheep way to cover the ply think there cost £1-2 each on eBay : victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome he looks great lucky bugger!!!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Awesome he looks great lucky bugger!!!


he a stunner so happy and seen he eating what is good :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so need to look at swapping one of the plants out as the monitor has kill one :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

he like this spot as he can keep i eye on me


----------

